# Waterproofing Boot Treatment??



## Davexx1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with and can recommend a waterproofing product that will seal up sewn seams on rubber/leather boots?

I have some boots with rubber bottoms and leather tops and with age and much usage the joint seams have loosened up and now allow moisture to leak in.  I thought some type of waterproofing product would help to seal up those leaking seams.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## thomas the redneck (Aug 16, 2012)

i like snow seal and a hair dryer i have had real good luck with it so long as you dont mind the "wet look"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thomas was posting as I was getting you some info on Sno-Seal.  He is right about the hairdryer too.

I have been using it since back in the late 1960's.  It is manufactured in Orangeburg, South Carolina when I lived there in 1971-1972 because I used to ride right by their business every day on my way to work.

It is some really good stuff.

Check out their site on this link.

http://www.atsko.com/products/waterproofing/sno-seal.html


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sno Seal seems to be very popular.  Good old American company also, I like that.

Sno Seal has several products for sealing seams, liquid silicone dob on type stuff, bees wax rub in product, and others, etc.  Which one is best, last longer, etc.?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Oconostota (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup on Sno Seal.  Plus, if you do it right with a hair drier or heat gun, then your brand new boots are very nearly fully broken it, in less than an hour...instead of a few dozen miles of walking.

Put them on your feet while the Sno Seal is damp, the leather is quite warm, walk around your house for 15-20 minutes, and then your brand new boots are fully broken in.

Been there / done that.  Yes, it works.

Heat the leather, apply the Sno Seal, such that it is drawn in towards the interior of the heated leather, and there is not one single thing you could do better, for waterproofing or beaking it in.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with what others have said about Sno-Seal.  I've used it for a long time and its a good product.  However, the last couple of years I've leaned more and more to this product, just seems to be a bit better imho
http://www.montanapitchblend.com/


----------



## LKennamer (Aug 20, 2012)

*similar product, but I like it better than Sno Seal*

It's called Snow-Proof, it's a little easier to apply than Sno Seal (has mink oil in it, more like the consistency of vaseline when it's warm).  You can use either a hair dryer or set them outside on a hot day to get it to soak in.  It also gives boots a 'wet' look, but it works really well for leather boots, makes the leather softer too.  Google the name, you can get it from several places, including Amazon.  It's about 4 bucks for a 3 oz tub, which will treat a lot more than you might think.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

where you get snow proof


----------



## bearhunter39 (Sep 10, 2012)

I use bear grease on mine.


----------

